# 700gal Revamp FOLWR...



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's what I have been working on for the since last Aug. I was initially called, amongst other companies for a second opinion on their system that was designed by a company in the US and installed in a residence in Toronto the year prior. I was chosen amongst the many that were called.

Originally planned for black tip reef sharks, I convinced them otherwise and to keep catsharks as the system was too small. Having told them that catsharks will not have the activity that he would want and suitable tankmates drab in color I suggested going reef. He was set on "sharks" so...ok...

I keep forgetting to take before and after shots but these were the schematics that I drew up to illustrate to the clients design team and what needed to be done.

This was what was there before I began:
Canopy Layout









Cabinet Layout









Proposed Canopy









Proposed Cabinet









Photos:




































The real kick in the teeth is that the residence was gutted, so an opportunity to build a proper filtration room was missed&#8230;everything is crammed into the cabinet with a space of 8' x 4' x 26". I've had a heck of a time dialing in that skimmer even though it's quite undersized for the system. Right now we're weighing out options for either a custom skimmer built and keep the macroalgae refugium or use two 400gal rated skimmers and use the intended refugium for the second skimmer.

The catsharks are rather boring and suitable tank mates not colorful enough now he wants a reef system&#8230;

I have to thank (in alphabetical order): Frank Aguirre, Chris (Crumbs), John Formanek, Angleo Konstantas and Ken Kuan for their assistance in various aspects of this revamp.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Love the tank! Although it is fairly boring 
Would love to see a mixed reef go in there!
Great work as usual


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

The guitars are nice  Makes me wonder where this tank is sitting


----------

